

Over a Billion Passwords Stolen? - raldu
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/08/over_a_billion_.html

======
dasil003
Well at least they dug up a better picture than the horrendous poorly-cropped-
man-in-suit-on-a-ratty-sofa-with-router-dangling-from-ethernet-cable photo
they had originally:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/technology/russian-gang-
sa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/technology/russian-gang-said-to-
amass-more-than-a-billion-stolen-internet-credentials.html)

Previous photo for those who missed it:

[http://static01.nyt.com/images/2014/08/06/business/06bighack...](http://static01.nyt.com/images/2014/08/06/business/06bighack-
web1/06bighack-web1-articleLarge.jpg)

(that was on this article right?)

~~~
th0br0
Wheter the new one is actually better is ... debatable though I guess... and
the new one is an even worse montage... 2 laptops with so little space between
them that the mouse sitting inside that space is quite unusable...

